
You are using a video conference application mostly developed by Chinese – Zoom - zanter
https://pandayoo.com/2020/03/10/zoom/
======
rolandog
An interesting thing to also note is that their public signing key has a typo
on it ("Zoom Video Communcations", missing an 'i' in 'Communications'). It
might be a benign mistake, but as an occasional tin-foil hat wearer, this
raises some flags.

I reported it a couple of months ago, but the initial support rep. didn't seem
to know much about cryptography. I forgot to reply then, but seeing this
article pushed me to remind them to look into it with an explanation and
request for escalation.

~~~
badrabbit
This means nothing for TLS,but a bit suspicious for code signing

------
unlinked_dll
Putting R&D in China is basically asking the question, "can I make more money
before an employee expatriates my product?"

Interesting thing about zoom though is that the technical side of it doesn't
seem particularly complex so I guess their value is their enterprise customers
and aversion to change.

Also if someone at zoom can answer this for me: why do you require a desktop
app to function? Can you please kill it if you're only going to legitimately
support windows? Just use a webpage.

~~~
sloucher
A desktop app is able to access much more of your local system than a web
page, so... :-)

------
jsjddbbwj
What exactly is the point of this article? It ended and I don't understand
what this guy is trying to communicate

------
onyva
Any non free software tool (or open source), USA on Chinese, would be a risk,
no?

~~~
badrabbit
No. Specifics matter.

------
PunksATawnyFill
This failed to mention the fact that Zoom was caught planting malware on
people's computers last year.

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/10/apple-silent-update-
zoom-a...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/10/apple-silent-update-zoom-app/)

------
gumby
So what? What point is the author trying to make? Do we need a followup expose
revealing what language the code was written in?

